# Difference between "baseboards" and "moulding"



## panzerfaust0

newbie question.  What is the difference between baseboards and moulding?

thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick

A molding trims out around a door, window and is usually smaller dimension material. A base board runs along the area where the wall meets the floor.


----------



## panzerfaust0

oldog/newtrick said:


> A molding trims out around a door, window and is usually smaller dimension material. A base board runs along the area where the wall meets the floor.


thanks for the reply, and not to disagree with you but i thought that thing that trims out around a door is called a door casing?


----------



## oldognewtrick

A door casing is a _type_ of molding, so is baseboard.


----------



## panzerfaust0

oldog/newtrick said:


> A door casing is a _type_ of molding, so is baseboard.



i see.  so a baseboard IS a moulding.  but a more specific type of it.

so when people say "moulding", are they referring to the part that's in between the ceiling and the wall?  sorry i just really want to know what "moulding" specifically refers to.


----------



## kok328

between ceiling and wall is know as Crown moulding.
Moulding is a generic term.


----------



## Dionysia

panzerfaust0 said:


> so when people say "moulding", are they referring to the part that's in between the ceiling and the wall?  sorry i just really want to know what "moulding" specifically refers to.



Moulding is a general term. When "people" say moulding, it depends on who you are talking to as to what they mean. I think most folks who know nothing about it probably mean crown molding and sometimes door casings... Kinda like saying "get me a soda" when you mean "Get me a Coke".


----------



## inspectorD

Here you go...have fun.Hundreds of moulding types.:hide:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molding_(decorative)

The link has trouble, just follow it along to molding decorative.


----------



## markleena

The outside edge of casing is usually eased or rounded over. The bottom edge of base is usually square, so it sits down tight to hard surface flooring.


----------

